# Pocket holes or glue alone for table top?



## MN1987 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi all -- I'm in the process of building this table, but using old barn wood boards for the top (and skipping the breadboard ends). 

I am tempted to use pocket holes to join the boards together, along with glue, just to ensure they're firmly connected. But I'm worried the pocket holes might prove problematic in the future, as the wood moves. I live in Minnesota, where we have fairly humid summers and dry winters (indoors). 

Should I just glue it using clamps? Or will the pocket holes not be a problem?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pocket screws really nothing to the solidity of your table top. In my opinion they are just a far more time consuming substitute for clamps.

George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I recommend using a spline between each board. Fast and strong. 
Start and end the spline about 2" from each end.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you get the boards fitting together with no gaps, etc. glue alone is all you need. Glue up two boards at a time, then glue the pairs together, use cawls if you are having trouble with the boards creeping as they are clamped.

Anna White has probably created more grief with her plans than anyone else in history.>


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Toolman50 said:


> I recommend using a spline between each board. Fast and strong.
> Start and end the spline about 2" from each end.


Splines (or biscuits) are an excellent way to join table top boards. Make sure the grain of the splines runs perpendicular to the grain of the top or the splines may split when the wood moves. I often use 1/4" plywood for long splines. However, I spent a good amount of money for my DeWalt biscuit joiner, so I use it a lot. I'm also a bit lazy and biscuits are quick. Never had a biscuit-ed joint come apart.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*old barn boards, Heh?*

The old boards may be warped or twisted and may be of unequal thickness..... so, there may be issues no matter what method of joinery you choose. 

Certainly, pocket holes can be used in lieu of clamps to hold the boards together while the glue dries, however alignment is critical. 
Splines and biscuits add NO strength, but do serve to align surfaces IF they are inserted an equal distance from the face side. All that is critical in this case because the old barn boards will need to be sanded flush IF they are out of alignment. Sanding will destroy any patina on the boards. :|

There are too many variables here to offer sound advice in my opinion.... What surface finish is desired? Will the boards be planed to an even thickness. Do you have a jointer to square and straighten the edges before glue up? and so forth......


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Well aligned dowels..I'm a dowel addict and they're darn strong too.

Pocket screws schmocket screws.. bah!








There's 20 different 1 1/2" oak dowels in this and it's not coming apart now or ever..I have so declared. lol


----------



## MN1987 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks, all! I'm going to try to get them as straight as possible and glue it all up.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Just glue, and I really like Titebond III just in case your roof leaks on your old barn wood farm table LOL


----------

